# New girl from NC



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

I've been checking you guys out for a few weeks. Learned alot from you. I'm a first time grower. Seem to be having pretty good luck so far. I knew very little when first started. I ordered 12 purp seeds from BCBudDepot. I later heard bad things about them and I've heard some good. Out of the 12 seeds 7 germed and 4 were healthy females that are now 4 weeks into flowering. The buds are starting to stack up real nice. I ordered 10 Blueberry & AK47 from Joey Weed and all 10 germed and are doing nice they are 7 weeks old and it's looking like all 10 are girls!!! I also got some sugar blossoms from Joey Weed. I soaked 5 of them the other day and all 5 are up and running. I'm using a large bedroom in a vacant mobile home. got 3 400w/ mhs. using large closet for veg and a large bathroom for seedlings and clones. So far I cloned 12 purps and all made it fine and now in flowering along with their moms. I've not had any problems to speak of. Hopefully I won't but if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

baglady, im just across the border. holla at me when u finish your grow, i'm coming to by all that shit. could you post some pics when u get a chance. much love and success with your grow


----------



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

I'm not much of a computer person but I'm going to try and get some pics on. Thanks for the response.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

Baglady said:


> I'm not much of a computer person but I'm going to try and get some pics on. Thanks for the response.



your welcome, if you need some help getting started just holla and i'll give you the rundown.


i would really like to see how that blueberry comes out(definitely one of my favorites). you seem to have a lot of different strains going at once, about how tall are your purp plants and how much longer until u harvest them?


----------



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

My 4 purps in flowering are all about the same size, the tallest being 46 inches as of this morning. The explosive growth that starts when you go 12/12 has pretty much ended. They have been in flowering 3 weeks and 4 days. I put them in flowering when they were about 21 inches and I was pretty sure of the sex. Learning to sex them has been challenging. My blueberries are coming along real good too. They sprouted 5 1/2 weeks ago and are 16 inches tall as of this morning. It's probably to early to tell but it's looking like females so far. I did no pruning on the purps but I plucked the tops out of all the blueberries. It's all a big fun experiment for me. I've smoked weed since I was 14. Always worked all the time and never had time for any sort of gardening. What prompted me to do this is that I'm just plain sick of the weed around here. None of it seems to be worth a shit. If you do find some good stuff you pay an arm and a leg for it. I got the marijuana bible from the book store and started reading and found this whole process absolutely fascinating. I've done nothing but read and study and I have found RIU very informative also. I do seem to have a lot going on at one time. I keep a calender that helps me keep track of everything. Got some Northern Lights and white widow from Nirvana coming anyday now.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

Baglady said:


> My 4 purps in flowering are all about the same size, the tallest being 46 inches as of this morning. The explosive growth that starts when you go 12/12 has pretty much ended. They have been in flowering 3 weeks and 4 days. I put them in flowering when they were about 21 inches and I was pretty sure of the sex. Learning to sex them has been challenging. My blueberries are coming along real good too. They sprouted 5 1/2 weeks ago and are 16 inches tall as of this morning. It's probably to early to tell but it's looking like females so far. I did no pruning on the purps but I plucked the tops out of all the blueberries. It's all a big fun experiment for me. I've smoked weed since I was 14. Always worked all the time and never had time for any sort of gardening. What prompted me to do this is that I'm just plain sick of the weed around here. None of it seems to be worth a shit. If you do find some good stuff you pay an arm and a leg for it. I got the marijuana bible from the book store and started reading and found this whole process absolutely fascinating. I've done nothing but read and study and I have found RIU very informative also. I do seem to have a lot going on at one time. I keep a calender that helps me keep track of everything. Got some Northern Lights and white widow from Nirvana coming anyday now.




i know how you feel. i you st to bring smoke down to greensboro in '02, i really like NC. thats a very good idea to start your own thing because, this part of the country doesn't have that legal advantage or major market demand for exotic such as ny or cali. i'm paying $1,500 for QP's of kush right now. i feel stupid sometime, paying that much even though it's the real deal, but, in this part of the country thats the price of quality. are you doing a hydro grow or organic? ah, sweet 14, thats when it all started for me too. now it doesn't feel so solitaire now that i have someone near me that knows the struggles of us middle east coasters.


----------



## Hilikus (May 28, 2008)

NC growers unite! Stay safe!


----------



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

I'm trying to stay as organic as I can. I'm just trying several different strains for right now. I'll eventually settle on two or three favorites and deal with clones only. Cloning came real easy for me. It seems to be the way to go. I really don't like having seeds come in the mail. I live in a high profile kind of place but my grow is somewhere else. Are you doing any growing right now?


----------



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

NC growers are like no others!


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

i started my first grow about a month a go and due to security reasons i had to abandon it though. i'm thinking about doing what you are doing with the trailer but, i'm kind of worried about the security of such a medium. i got locked up for a year so, now i'm extremely cautious about how i maneuver. whats your favorite strain as of now? when i got locked up i had the strawberry haze and i kind of attribute it to being the reason i got locked, nevertheless, it's still one of my favorites. when i came home everyone's blowing sour diesel and i usually switch strains according to the latest trends. sour diesel is definitely in my fav5 but i like the kush a little better. i enjoy a good cerebral high but, theres just something about having a constant body buzz that i really enjoy. how about you sativa high or indica?


----------



## Baglady (May 28, 2008)

I don't know what I prefer. From time to time I come across some brain numbing stuff but I never know where it came from or what kind it was or where it was grown. That's another reason I want to try several different strains. I want to know what I'm smoking. Hate to hear about your troubles. It would be awlful to have to abandon a grow. It's all kind of risky but I think I have a good set-up. I own a large mobile home park. I've been going from trailer to trailer buying them, remodeling them and then renting them out. I've got so many of them nobody pays me any attention. So I took one of them and made a hell of a growroom. If it were to get raided, I don't know anything about it! I have a contract with a fictitious tenant and I have copies of the money order they send every month. It's the best plan I can come up with.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

that sounds like something i'd do, lol. yeah, you are covered i'd just not repeat that to anyone ever again. you're life is really going to change now that you know what you're smoking. oh, being locked up was no trouble at all i was prepared for the inevitable, besides i just picked up on a lot of much needed sleep and learned how to play every table top game there is. but, anyway, do you mind if i add you to my friends/network list? i want to ask you a couple of things in private.


----------



## Baglady (May 29, 2008)

I've not done the friends network list but go ahead and add me, we'll see what happens


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Gbusandthedisciples (May 29, 2008)

welcome to roll it up from another newbie. sorry for your troubles. I blew through charlotte once on my way to the beach and at least if you are near there you have some cool places.


----------



## Baglady (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response Manny.


----------



## Baglady (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Gbusandthedisciples for the response


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (May 30, 2008)

Another NC 1st timer whoop whoop...

Got an Original Skunky Haze and 2 Double Gum's courtesy of White Label flowering that are monsters. They're putting on some nice buddage rite now and I'm lovin it. I thought about growing for a while and I put it off and put it off, then i just decided "hell...im tired of paying for mids from dealers, why not grow something WAY BETTER and for cheaper?" So, here I am...another fellow North Cack-A-Lackan doing there thing. I love it yall, keep it up


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 30, 2008)

welcome to riu. from a tennesse farmer.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 30, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> welcome to riu. from a tennesse farmer.




Tennessee Yea .. In 10 more days I'll be there .. Fucking yea Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



www.bonnaroo.com


----------



## Hilikus (May 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Tennessee Yea .. In 10 more days I'll be there .. Fucking yea Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonnaroo.com


Hate to break it to you, but Bonnaroo went completely down hill years ago. Kind of surprised so many people are still animate about it. If you get shafted with the worst camping spot, prepare to hike 30 minutes to the stage area and back. Oh and, be ready to wake up around 7-8 am every morning. Enjoy the heat brah!!! I'm never going back to Bonnaroo, unless UM gets a late-night set like '04.


----------



## Baglady (May 30, 2008)

Thanks cackalacky and Tenn. Thanks for the response and good luck with your grow


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Jun 1, 2008)

thanx purplehaze2 preciate it, yea...i figured i'd give it a shot. i didnt kno that there were too many NC'ers on here, it's nice to see some


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

baglady you sound like you are well on your way to a great grow.. I would love to see you start a good grow journal here with pics and the like..... I know ya not much a puter person but I can tell ya from my experiance here the more I post of what I am doing and have done in more journal the more great advise I get and the better my grow gets!
Glad to have ya and welcome to riu!

TLB open for all.....


----------



## gottagrow (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome Baglady... Delaware newbie here;to the forum,and to growing...I've been growing now for a couple years,and got 9 skunk classic in flower at the moment...My sis & bro.in law live in NC,so I get to see NC alot.....good growin'


----------



## Baglady (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Bubba and thanks for the response


----------



## Baglady (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to you too Gottagrow.


----------



## Baglady (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for responding Hothousemary. I checked out your set-up, looks like your in the right direction to me. When I get a little more time I do plan on starting a journal and posting some pics. You're right about the advice and info on RIU. It has helped me alot. I've smoked weed since I was a kid but the first plant I saw was the ones I sprouted over three months ago. I've got 4 purps in flowering, 12 of their clones coming behind them, 10 female blueberries almost ready for flowering. I want to get some clones first. I've got 6 sugar blossom seedlings about 2 weeks. Got some more seeds saturday from Nirvana and got more on order from Dr. Chronic. Good luck with your grow and keep us posted


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, Bag- Sounds to me like you have a green thumb!


----------



## danieljk91 (Jun 1, 2008)

Whatsup baglady did i hear you're from nc???  wat a coincidence, i may or may not live in nc as well haha.... wouldnt mind buying some of your crop from you.


----------



## Baglady (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response Barrel. Everyone has made me feel welcome. In one of my gardening books it says that nobody is born with a green thumb. A green thumb comes from knowledge. It seems to me a lot of people start growing before they really understand what's going on. By then they are having all sorts of problems and they end up losing money and time.


----------



## Baglady (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Daniel!!! I'm assuming you are a tarheel ha ha. Appreciate the offer but I've already got someone to handle the "Sales and Distribution".


----------



## danieljk91 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah indeed i am, ha thats fine good luck w/ your grow. welcome to the forums.


----------



## O4aUsErNaMe (Jun 3, 2008)

that would be right !! anew girl on the scene and every one wants to talk to her..

welcome baglady


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*welcome *
*I'm from Canada *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Baglady *
*thats funny *


----------



## Baglady (Jun 3, 2008)

o4ausername, thanks for the response


----------



## Baglady (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the response Lacy, wow a canadian!


----------



## papajock (Jun 3, 2008)

Howdy Baglady, I am a closet grower in the northwest foothills. I just grow for my medical needs. I have Kalichakra from mandala, Widow Skunk from DeSjaaman and Misty from AMS in thier 7th week of flower (1 of each). It is my 2nd grow and I have learned to simplify my method of growing. I am sure you will do the same as time goes on. Good luck with your distribution. You have bigger balls than me, and mine are a hand full.


----------



## Baglady (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the response handfulloballs. I hope I can simplify it. I'm just trying some different strains right now and getting clones from them all. At some point I want to deal with clones only. I'm going to have to figure out how to do the perpetual crop thing with the amount of space I have for flowering. I'm totally new at this and most of my study has been on growing.


----------



## mitttttch (Jun 3, 2008)

> i'm paying $1,500 for QP's of kush right now


ahahahahaha!!! where on earth are you?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 4, 2008)

mitttttch said:


> ahahahahaha!!! where on earth are you?




my location is in the top right corner


----------



## tjs221999 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rock town in tha building


----------

